# Keeping out rattlesnakes in the yard?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Snake a way

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...uI0jf8ssfme7ZEhhkiKJlwKS2RdZpEbalRRoC__fw_wcB

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a question of if it can be shipped to California. I usually like to search, but tired, today.:wink2:
Napthalene & sulfur.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=dp_prop65_warn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=3234041


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Move up here. Never any Snakes around. Bring your own snow shovel.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Get a King snake, they won't hurt you at all but will eat another snake.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider an electric fence ( hot wire ) about 3/4 " off the ground.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

No fence can keep out snakes. Eliminate any mice or rats in your home and yard so the snakes won't hunt them. Keep grass and weeds mowed close. Eliminate ways to get into sheds, and block off spaces underneath them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is two other ways.

Get a fake OWL, sit it on a T perch ( a 5' stick, with a perch on top), make the T with a spike in the bottom end, so it can be moved around your yard occasionally.

Snake comes in sees OWL silhouette and scrams.

Go to a hair dresser and get some clippings, Place these clippings in an old nylon, tie it closed, toss the socks around the yard in several places.

Humans stink to snakes and other wildlife, they scram.

Another way, Get a BULL snake, looks similar to rattler but is non venomous, kills all rattlers it encounters, as well as small creatures, mice birds, lizards, etc.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There is an actual owl, nearby, that I hear at night. Maybe that's why I've seen no mice or rats. But, I remembered reading this thread, that there is evidence of rats or field mice in the shed. Good points. The town is surrounded by agriculture.

jhaslip - there are no snakes in Hawaii. Hmmm, Canada or Hawaii, what a hard decision!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are surrounded by snake habitat it makes it difficult to prevent them from coming into your yard. A 3' of 4' high perimeter of concrete blocks as a fence would help.

How much property do you have to work with, neighbors, roads and surrounding?

Bud


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, to be honest, there are Rattlers, I am told, in a few locations in Canada. 
Southern BC has a region which is desert like. Osoyos, BC and I think around Penticton, BC.
Both of those are about 12 hours drive time away. And Southern Ontario has Garter snakes which are vegetarian. You won't die from their bites.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

jlhaslip said:


> Well, to be honest, there are Rattlers, I am told, in a few locations in Canada.
> Southern BC has a region which is desert like. Osoyos, BC and I think around Penticton, BC.
> Both of those are about 12 hours drive time away. And Southern Ontario has Garter snakes which are vegetarian. You won't die from their bites.


Thanks, but I think I'll stick with Hawaii:wink2: By the way, I've wanted to ask you, are you paying lenaitch for his quote?:vs_bulb:Or itch, as I think you called him?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> If you are surrounded by snake habitat it makes it difficult to prevent them from coming into your yard. A 3' of 4' high perimeter of concrete blocks as a fence would help.
> 
> How much property do you have to work with, neighbors, roads and surrounding?
> 
> Bud


Only 2500 sq ft., in backyard. I'm in a small city (town), in a country area but 4 blks from fields. Two gravel & dirt alleys. Lots of trees, birds (eggs) but domestic outside cats, too. This is helping me think.

I don't see a lot of snake holes, but dry, hot, weather makes me think of them..


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Nik333 said:


> Thanks, but I think I'll stick with Hawaii:wink2: By the way, I've wanted to ask you, are you paying lenaitch for his quote?:vs_bulb:Or itch, as I think you called him?


Hawaii is nice. Good call.

If I have called him "itch", it was by mistake, and no, I didn't pay him. 

I did, however, contact him by PM before I used the quote. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

jlhaslip said:


> Hawaii is nice. Good call.
> 
> If I have called him "itch", it was by mistake, and no, I didn't pay him.
> 
> I did, however, contact him by PM before I used the quote. :wink2:


Sorry, it was de-nagorg. http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/vine-trying-kill-me-503234/


----------

